# Thieves!



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

This morning I go out side to start up my car thats when I noticed some friggin douchebags stole two of my headstones. After I walked the "graveyard" I notice two more were gone! Long story short my 2008 display is in the garage. Now normally I wouldnt give into scumbags like that but after losing a couple props in the last windstorm I'm done till next year. 

The little douches who stole from me may be part of next years display if I ever find them.

Happy Halloween.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

That sucks, ive had the same thing happen to me. Between the rain messing up some paper mache props, and that wind, i felt the same way many times!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

My condolences Dubbax3. I have often thought that this would be my approach in the event of thievery. I really hate to hear that some stupid, thoughtless scumbag has tainted your love of the season, and stolen more from you than just a few props. Hang in there, and make sure to explain the situation to those kids of yours ( a daughter or two, right?) 
People can really suck sometime.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm so sorry... and I completely understand how you feel. I had a simple, but sentimental, ghost stolen off of my front lawn this summer in my new neighborhood (put out there so that fellow haunters knew it was my house for a haunter gathering...). It has made me skeptical about going all out.

It's a terrible feeling. I'm putting my (downsized) display out tomorrow morning and it will come down at the end of the day.

Try not to let it get you down.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm so sorry. This just makes me so mad! I don't understand what goes through people's minds. I mean, I would NEVER steal anything from a yard.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, if they steal from one of us, they steal from all of us.

Sorry to hear this news dubbax3!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I understand how you feel, but don't let the SOBs win. If you don't put your decorations out on Halloween you're letting them take more than a few tombstones from you. There's a lot of us that wait until the day of Halloween to put out most of our decorations. I wish I felt I could leave thing out for a week or so without worrying, but as you found out there's often a few people out there that try to ruin the day for everyone (as well as Mother Nature not always being kind to haunters).


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

That really sucks man. and yeah I do know how you feel, one of my bigger home made props got stolen a few weeks ago... but seriously like Spooky said, don't let them win. I know it sucks but I guarantee you're going to regret not putting anything up tommorrow. 

I say put out all your props, then take them down at night and then invest in a camera or something for next year to keep those bastards out


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Spooky1 said:


> I understand how you feel, but don't let the SOBs win. I_*f you don't put your decorations out on Halloween you're letting them take more than a few tombstones from you.*_ There's a lot of us that wait until the day of Halloween to put out most of our decorations. I wish I felt I could leave thing out for a week or so without worrying, but as you found out there's often a few people out there that try to ruin the day for everyone (as well as Mother Nature not always being kind to haunters).


I really feel for you. However I also agree with Spooky1 who so eloquently put it about losing more than the tombstones. I have a lot of nice stuff that I've collected over the years and really love, and I would hate to see anyone take it. I've kind of taken to decorating the inside windows Halloween week so kids know to stop by our house; and then I get everything ready and set up the rest on Halloween day. I'm home during the day right now so it's easy for me to it this way. I know that those of you that work don't have that luxury to set up on Halloween day. I decided that at least where I live and people steal Xmas decorations that Halloween wasn't safe either. It's really such a sad commentary on society that there are those that would walk on your property and steal stuff from your yard. But I love Halloween all the same and don't want to rob the kids who enjoy ToTing of the joy or voluntarily give up the pleasure I get from decorating.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I do agree with the sentiment of not letting them win. But this year I'm done. I need to regroup for next year and add some security, maybe some trained Grizzly Bears, or possibly electrifying all my props. Seriously though I've put some thought into adding those cheap window alarms to all props. Attach one side to the stone and the other to some fishing line in the ground, pick it up the connection is broken, shrill noise from the stone....we'll see. I needed to add new stones anyhow not to mention some pillars and a fence and lets not forget the bears. 

Thanks and enjoy the holiday.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Totally understandable if you're going to wait and regroup next year. I like the idea of the bears. See if you can get some that will wear little hats. 

People suck. And I'm sorry. 

If it will make you feel better, spend some time making me a sculpture. Ok, so that won't make you feel better, but man will I be happy. 

I still say if I ever put props outside, I'm putting gps devices in them. 

Happy Halloween anyway. I'll be looking to see you comin out swingin' next season.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

This right here is the whole reason Im still wawke. This is the first time I put anything out before halloween. I was trying to get my lighting looking decent. I do not have all of my stuff out yet but it still worries me. I would hope you would at least out a little something out for the TOTs to see. I understand your frustration but by not putting out anything on Saturday you may also be feeling regret. Good luck in the years to come.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

People suck.  I was a bit worried, and am very surprised nothing is missing (not that I have much out).


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I am sorry that people are such jerks. This is why I really don't decorate outside. The inside is a whole other story.


----------

